# where to get tapered shock leaders



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

are tapered shock leaders only avaliable in stores 
from UK im asking because I only see them online 
from UK and other countries


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The only source I knew of was Ron Sutton after that it is Veals. I also need some swivel clips for Gemini again the same situation.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

bloodworm said:


> are tapered shock leaders only avaliable in stores
> from UK im asking because I only see them online
> from UK and other countries


I just got 5 packs from Veals.
Start at 17lb and taper to 70lb.
Did it for fun as they are pricey with shipping.
But Puschcart let me use one of his and I liked it.


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

I got some from Veals as well. Originally got them in case I would have issues with the size of my shock knot. HOwever, I don't - and I'd rather use the cheap mono, with the knot made of 40-80lb test rather than tying a knot at 17lb test - perhaps I'm paranoid, but it seams like that would make the tapered leader knot more likely to break....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

trowpa said:


> I got some from Veals as well. Originally got them in case I would have issues with the size of my shock knot. HOwever, I don't - and I'd rather use the cheap mono, with the knot made of 40-80lb test rather than tying a knot at 17lb test - perhaps I'm paranoid, but it seams like that would make the tapered leader knot more likely to break....



yeah for fishing tapered leaders dont make much sense. im assuming he needs them for tourney casting which im not sure if it makes a diff or not or if its just preference. 

i am with you 100% as far as fishing conditions, as the fact that i'd like my shock to be a tool in landing fish as well and between abrasion/bite offs/ ABRASION, i change my shock quite a bit and i def dont wanna pay any more than i need to for it.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Besides, a back-to-back nail knot with the running line doubled via a bimini twist is a very smooth and (relatively) small connection that retains nearly 100% of the knot strength. Getting in the habit of tying a good shock leader knot quickly is a good one, since it affords the person to replace a shock leader before it gets all chafed up. Like Neil said, changing a shock leader regularly is a good habit to get into; I change mine every 8 hours or so of fishing time, so I go through a lot of shock leaders.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*Field test*

I'll post an honest field test when I use them enough.
Will be in hatteras 4/14-22 and 5/3-13 that should be enough to get an idea.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The main use is when you are using a levelwind while fishing. Other than that I just tye it up with regular Mono


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Thank you guys for the advice, I am wondering what kind of knot AK is talking about for tying a shock leader with regular mono


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I haven't taken any pictures of a back to back nail knot, but it is the same as a back to back uni knot with a nail knot in place of the uni. The nail knot is tied with the two strands of the running line after a Bimini Twist (click for how-to  ) or a spider hitch forms a double line. Conversely, you can use a no-name knot to connect the shock leader to the main line.


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

A good will lubed six turn blood knot works real good. It makes a small knot that's easy to tie. The tapered shocks are tough on the point where you need a strong total length leader to pull thru the crowd. The tapered leaders work well when you're not in the crowd and a longer cast counts. One of the area dealers is looking into getting them supplied locally.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Vernad Ogonowicz said:


> A good will lubed six turn blood knot works real good. It makes a small knot that's easy to tie. The tapered shocks are tough on the point where you need a strong total length leader to pull thru the crowd. The tapered leaders work well when you're not in the crowd and a longer cast counts. One of the area dealers is looking into getting them supplied locally.


Mr.Vernad hope to see you in april.


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

Kuul


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

The length of the tapered shock leader is it's strength. It is long enough to go 5-7 wraps of the spool with 70lb out the tip and back down to the reel with drop. Having a 17lb taper to tie to 17lb running line with a Uni-Uni knot is very small and does not catch the guides at all, it also works well with levelwind reels. 

This talk about not having enough strength to horse a fish in the wash is, well, horse droppings. The tapered leader is 15meters long. Using 39 inches as a meter dividing it comes out to 585 inches or 48 FEET. If 48 feet is not long enough to use as a shock leader what is? 

Wild speculation about it's performance is, well, just that. If you sceptics would like to try one or two to see for yourself, contact me by email.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

longcast said:


> The length of the tapered shock leader is it's strength. It is long enough to go 5-7 wraps of the spool with 70lb out the tip and back down to the reel with drop. Having a 17lb taper to tie to 17lb running line with a Uni-Uni knot is very small and does not catch the guides at all, it also works well with levelwind reels.
> 
> This talk about not having enough strength to horse a fish in the wash is, well, horse droppings. The tapered leader is 15meters long. Using 39 inches as a meter dividing it comes out to 585 inches or 48 FEET. If 48 feet is not long enough to use as a shock leader what is?
> 
> Wild speculation about it's performance is, well, just that. If you sceptics would like to try one or two to see for yourself, contact me by email.


Do you know how much of that length is 40lb and uo?


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

longcast said:


> The length of the tapered shock leader is it's strength. It is long enough to go 5-7 wraps of the spool with 70lb out the tip and back down to the reel with drop. Having a 17lb taper to tie to 17lb running line with a Uni-Uni knot is very small and does not catch the guides at all, it also works well with levelwind reels.
> 
> This talk about not having enough strength to horse a fish in the wash is, well, horse droppings. The tapered leader is 15meters long. Using 39 inches as a meter dividing it comes out to 585 inches or 48 FEET. If 48 feet is not long enough to use as a shock leader what is?
> 
> Wild speculation about it's performance is, well, just that. If you sceptics would like to try one or two to see for yourself, contact me by email.


Do you know how much of that length is 40lb and up?


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

surffshr said:


> Do you know how much of that length is 40lb and up?


almost all of it. I bought a few for a level wind reel a couple years ago & was very suprised at how quickly it tapers up to the large diameter. It's probably only the 1st meter that is the small dia, & then the taper happens in less than a foot.


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

I'll put a micrometer and ruler to one later today.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

I've been using the tapered shock leaders for several years, (purchased from Ron Sutton at a surf fishing expo in St. Augustine.) initially to get the smallest knot with a uni to uni when tied to 17# Sufix Tri. I have the same feel for them as expressed by Longcast --they are a wonderful leader.

I also found that as they wear at either end they can be easily trimmed back and retied. I have a couple leaders that the small end of the taper has been trimmed to the diameter of say 30# line. I then use a shocker knot to make the connection to running line, which still makes for a small knot.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

As mentioned the tappered shock leader is just another tool for those using level wind reels or lowrider guides with braided line. The small knot created by combining your running line and the 12# to 17# leader allows the smallest possible knot that easily passes through levelwinds or guides. I find them to be a great tool when power casting 2.5oz jigs to Spanish Mackerel using 10# to 18# test braid. The larger end of the shock leader allows you to really hit the cast and the small knot passes easily through the small lowrider guides. Again, these are not for everyone but for those that can use them for their fishing situation they are great tools to add to your tackle box.
LarryB


----------

